# trail cam?



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Looking for ideas on what is a good, reliable, cheap digital trail cam. I can't afford the really expensive ones and I know you usually get what you pay for, but I can't justify spending much over $100. Any ideas? Or anyone have one for sale?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would go with a camera with infared flash so you don't risk getting your camera stolen or spooking game. 
I wouldn't spend anything less than $200 on a camera because my uncle has bought some cameras around the $100-150 price range and has had to return every one of them. I have also bought a couple cheap cameras like that too and I've returned them both too. And on cheap cameras like that, the trigger speed and flash range is terrible so you will most likely miss a lot of pictures. 
I have a moultrie game spy I40 and I like it a lot. It has an ir flash, fast trigger speed, long battery life, and a flash range of 30 ft. plus many other features. Here is a link to that camera. It is on sale at Rogers sporting goods for $170. Cabelas also has it for $200 right now.
http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ing/Detail


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The moultrie lineup of cameras is pretty nice.

Have a couple D40's (flash) that work well. $99. Ive never had a single gripe with these "cheap" cameras other than the bungee straps for attaching to a tree.

Have a I40 (infrared) that also works well. $200.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have 3 of the Moultrie 5.0 Outfitter cameras. I think they are a Cabela's exclusive. If I remember right, they go on sale for $120 or $130 sometime in August, originally priced at $150. They are decent for the money. I have had to return 1 after 1 season because it all of a sudden quit working. But that was no problem at Cabela's, they just gave me a new one.

If I were to buy any more I would get the new Cuddeback Capture. For $200, I'm betting it's a dang nice camera.


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would stay away from Bushnell! They are junk. I'm on my fourth one, I had to send the first 3 back because they all had things wrong with them or quit working. Then you wait 2 to 3 months to get a new one or yours fixed.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I second or third on the Moultrie's


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I 3rd the Moultries. I'm a pretty cheap guy, so the D40's work awesome for me. $80 on sale at Cabelas usually couple times a year!!!! They have taken great pictures, and never had any problems yet, not bad for an $80 camera!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

P.S. I found the Moultrie D40 on ebay for a "Best Offer" deal, got 4 of them for $70/each, and that was including shipping!!!! best deal I've seen on ebay thus far. New In Box

The guy still had 6 left as of last night!!!

FYI to everyone else out there........


----------



## deaddeerwalking (Oct 15, 2009)

moultrie 4.0 megapixel and 5.0 megapixel ir i bought on ebay both together were under 200 so i got a deal and had no problems


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I personally have 2 Moultrie I40's and am relatively happy with them. That being said I had a chance to do a little testing while I was out Mule deer hunting in western ND. I was in my ground blind and had 4 yound bucks out in front of me at about 25 yds - well shooting light came and went and it was pretty hard to even make out there outline. I took out my camera and took about 8 pictures with the flash on. The deer all became alert and were curious about what was going on but after a minute or two they all went right back about there business eating away. Not so sure if Infrared is such an advantage after all - to each there own.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the D40's as well and i am extremely happy with them.


----------

